# SPS mit dem Internet Verbinden II?



## sonic_229 (22 Februar 2009)

Hallo,
ich habe die Kritik, an meiner ersten Frage angenommen und die ganze Sache noch einmal mit meinem Kollegen besprochen für den das sein soll.

Problemstellung:
Ich soll eine Förderanlage mit ca. 12 Aktoren und ca. 20 Sensoren Automatisieren. Am Schaltschrank selber will ich nur die nötigsten Anzeigen und Schalter anbringen. Die eigentliche Bedienung der Anlage soll über einen PC laufen. Auf dem PC möchte ich einfach nur eine Internet Seite öffnen auf der ich alle Ein und Ausgänge sehe und auch Ausgänge setzen kann aber wenn es einfacher ist, kann es auch ein Programm in VB oder Java sein das auf dem PC ausgeführt  wird. Ich möchte halt, dass der PC und die SPS sich über das Internet verbinden. Die Programmierung des PCs macht eine Kumpel von mir der ist Diplom Informatiker und kann das recht gut. Ich selber bin wie schon erwähnt bald fertig mit meiner Techniker Schule und baue den Schaltschrank und programmiere die SPS. 



Ich suche ein System mit dem ich die SPS mit einer Switch oder Rooter verbinden kann. Den PC möchte ich dann über die Netzwerkkarte mit er Switch oder dem Rooter verbinden und dann soll halt die Software auf dem PC mit das SPS arbeiten. Als SPS wollte ich eine 300 nutzen aber ich bin da flexibel es kann auch etwas anderes sein.


----------



## Paul (22 Februar 2009)

Wieso willst du unbedingt über das Internet gehen, (ist das Teil deiner Aufgabenstellung zur Prüfung)?
Ansonsten hast du doch bestimmt schon mal was von WinCC Flexible Runtime gehört.

MfG
Paul


----------



## vierlagig (22 Februar 2009)

Paul schrieb:


> Wieso willst du unbedingt über das Internet gehen, (ist das Teil deiner Aufgabenstellung zur Prüfung)?
> Ansonsten hast du doch bestimmt schon mal was von WinCC Flexible Runtime gehört.
> 
> MfG
> Paul



damit er einen standardbrowser (was hier mit internet gleichzusetzen ist) benutzen kann!


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (22 Februar 2009)

Eine Lösung wäre einen IT-Kommunikationsprozessor zu nehmen. Von diesem kannst du direkt Webseiten mit Java-Applets laden, auf denen du dir deine kleine Visualisierung zusammenbauen kannst.
Ich persönlich finde die Java-Beans die Siemens mitliefert aber alles andere als schön. Und wenn du dir eigene bauen musst wird es, vor allem ohne tiefergehende Java-Kenntnisse, schwer und aufwändig.
Außerdem ist ein IT-CP nochmal ein ganzes Stück teuerer als ein Lean-CP.

Günstigste Lösung wäre wohl eine VB Anwendung (z.B. mit Libnodave) zu schreiben, und sich dann über einen VPN-Tunnel in das Anlagennetz einzuwählen. Wenn du einen Informatiker zur Hand hast sollte das für diesen kein größeres Problem darstellen.


----------



## maxi (22 Februar 2009)

Ich habe vor einer Weile etwas ähnliches mit einer Soft SPS realierst.
Es war eine Steckkarte von Siemens für den PC die eine 412 CPU simulierte und bin über Profibus auf ET200.

Ansonsten gobt es doch glaub bei Siemens die Net Anbindung.
http://www.automation.siemens.com/net/index_00.htm


----------



## sonic_229 (23 Februar 2009)

Paul schrieb:


> Wieso willst du unbedingt über das Internet gehen, (ist das Teil deiner Aufgabenstellung zur Prüfung)?
> Ansonsten hast du doch bestimmt schon mal was von WinCC Flexible Runtime gehört.
> 
> MfG
> Paul



Ich habe grade mal nach WinCC Flexible Runtime gegoogelt und hört sich ja nicht schlecht an. Also wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe:
dann wird mit WinCC flexible Engineering SW programmiert und dann mir Runtime auf einem PC oder einem Panel ausgeführt. Die Verbindung mit meinem PC oder dem Panel geht über Profibus oder Ethernet. 

Nein das ist nicht Teil meiner Prüfung, die Anlage soll gebaut werden und ich muss das Ding Automatisieren. Warum ich unbedingt über das Internet möchte, hat mit einer anderen Aufgabenstellung zutun, in der ich ein Diesel Fass überwachen soll. Es soll eine RFID Zuordnung zu jedem Fahrzeug geben das an dem Fass tankt, der Füllstand und wer wie viel getankt hat soll immer auf einer Internet Seite stehen. Also hätte ich einmal eine System erarbeitet mit dem ich die SPS ins netz bringe und dann hätte ich das mehrfach verwenden können.

Aber welche Idee ich grade habe, kann man nicht ein Panel z.B.OP7 an die SPS anschließen und dann von Panel ins Internet für beide Anlagen?


----------



## sonic_229 (23 Februar 2009)

Thomas_v2.1 schrieb:


> Günstigste Lösung wäre wohl eine VB Anwendung (z.B. mit Libnodave) zu schreiben, und sich dann über einen VPN-Tunnel in das Anlagennetz einzuwählen. Wenn du einen Informatiker zur Hand hast sollte das für diesen kein größeres Problem darstellen.



 Was würde denn so ein IT-Kommunikationsprozessor kosten, mein Kumpel hat gute Kenntnisse in bereich Java ich denke er kann das programieren.
Könntest du das mit dem VPN Tunnel mal konkretiesieren, du meinst also eine VB Anwendung die sich von einem PC ins netz einwählt und dann über die Lean-CP an die SPS geht?


----------



## maxi (23 Februar 2009)

Hallo,

VPN ist da echt eine gute Lösung. Die Thomas hat.

VPN ist eine direkte Verbindung zweier oder mehrere Teilnehmer über das Internet ohne dass sich jemand von Außen darauf einwählen kann.

Von der Firma Deltalogic, die auch hier im Forum vertreten ist, gibt es dazu auch tolle Module.


----------



## sonic_229 (23 Februar 2009)

maxi schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> VPN ist da echt eine gute Lösung. Die Thomas hat.
> 
> ...




Kann ich den da meinen Standardbrowser nutzen um die Analge zusteuern oder muss ich da eine VB Anwendung schreiben?


----------



## Gaida (23 Februar 2009)

Schau doch mal hier nach, sehr leicht in der Anwendung

http://www.spidercontrol.net/deutsch/produkteuebersicht.htm


----------



## sonic_229 (23 Februar 2009)

Gaida schrieb:


> Schau doch mal hier nach, sehr leicht in der Anwendung
> 
> http://www.spidercontrol.net/deutsch/produkteuebersicht.htm




Kannst du mir sagen welches Gerät die verwenden um sie SPS mit dem Internet zuverbinden?


----------



## maxi (23 Februar 2009)

Schau doch auch mal hier

http://www.deltalogic.de/content/view/19/36/lang,de/


----------



## Gaida (23 Februar 2009)

sonic_229 schrieb:


> Kannst du mir sagen welches Gerät die verwenden um sie SPS mit dem Internet zuverbinden?


 
Wir nutzen das Programm um eine Java Visu auf einem IT Modul CP243IT an S7 200 (würde für dein Projekt auch ausreichen, ist m.E auch billiger) abzulegen, diese Baugruppe wird unter Microwin projektiert. Der Anschluss erfolgt dann an ein Netzwerk, wir verwenden zur Einwahl meistens einen ISDN Router von Lancom, in das Firmennetzwerk lässt uns nicht jeder rein.

Wenn du ISDN benutzt brauchst du an dem Remote - Rechner eine ISDN Capi, entweder als Lancapi von Lancom oder durch eine eingebaute ISDN Karte. Die Einwahl erfolgt dann über eine DFÜ Verbindung. Im Browser gibst du dann nur noch die IP deiner Baugruppe an und das Java Applet wird gestartet.

Grüße


----------



## sonic_229 (23 Februar 2009)

Kann ich das IT Modul auch an einer 300 nutzen und unter Step7 Projektieren? Also noch mal langsam:
Ich schließe meine SPS an die Aktoren und Sensoren an(wie in der Schule gelernt). An die SPS kommt ein IT Modul das ich an eine Switch oder Router anschließe. Auf dem IT Modul kann ich mit der Software von www.spidercontrol.net ein Java Programm hinterlegen und mit einem PC aus dem Internet/Intranet auf das Programm zugreifen und die Anlage steuern, so wie mit WinCC aussehen würde (die grafische oberfäche gefällt mir sehr gut und so sollte das auch aussehen wenn es mal fertig ist).


----------



## Gaida (23 Februar 2009)

sonic_229 schrieb:


> Kann ich das IT Modul auch an einer 300 nutzen und unter Step7 Projektieren? Also noch mal langsam:
> Ich schließe meine SPS an die Aktoren und Sensoren an(wie in der Schule gelernt). An die SPS kommt ein IT Modul das ich an eine Switch oder Router anschließe. Auf dem IT Modul kann ich mit der Software von www.spidercontrol.net ein Java Programm hinterlegen und mit einem PC aus dem Internet/Intranet auf das Programm zugreifen und die Anlage steuern, so wie mit WinCC aussehen würde (die grafische oberfäche gefällt mir sehr gut und so sollte das auch aussehen wenn es mal fertig ist).


 
Nein, für die 300er musst du die entsprechnde CP343 IT (oder so ähnlich) dort kannst du dann einen Web-Server projektieren und via FTP das Java applet als index.html draufladen, die html seite wird durch spidercontrol erstellt. Diese Baugruppe kannst du dann direkt via ethernetleitung in dein Netzwerk einbinden, so kannst schon mal lokal auf die VISU zugreifen. _Für die Einwahl in das Netzwerk gibt es verschiedene Möglichkeiten._

Falls du aber mit WINCC flex arbeiten möchtest und die gleiche VISU Remote wie vor Ort sehen möchtest kannst du bei Verwendung eines TP eine Zusatslizenz *smartservice* auf dem TP installieren, dann kannst dur dir das TP direkt auf deinen Remote herüberholen.

Über die IT Baugruppe kommst du dann auch mittels Step7 (S7300) oder Microwin (S7200) auf die CPU.


----------



## sonic_229 (23 Februar 2009)

Ah jetzt ja,
ich brauche also ein IT Modul passent zu meiner SPS, dann wird mit spidercontrol die index.html erstellt und mit ftp auf das Modul geladen. Wenn das fertig ist kann ich, wenn ich alles richtig eingestellt habe, meine Ein und Ausgänge von der Internet Seite aus schalten.


----------



## Gaida (23 Februar 2009)

sonic_229 schrieb:


> Ah jetzt ja,
> ich brauche also ein IT Modul passent zu meiner SPS, dann wird mit spidercontrol die index.html erstellt und mit ftp auf das Modul geladen. Wenn das fertig ist kann ich, wenn ich alles richtig eingestellt habe, meine Ein und Ausgänge von der Internet Seite aus schalten.


 
Yep ! Dann mal los


----------



## maxi (23 Februar 2009)

Hallo, habe ich eben zufällig gesehen und musste an deine Frage denken.


http://www.automation.siemens.com/download/internet/cache/3/1467599/pub/de/e03_cp343-internet.pdf


Grüße


----------



## sonic_229 (23 Februar 2009)

Thomas_v2.1 schrieb:


> Eine Lösung wäre einen IT-Kommunikationsprozessor zu nehmen. Von diesem kannst du direkt Webseiten mit Java-Applets laden, auf denen du dir deine kleine Visualisierung zusammenbauen kannst.
> Ich persönlich finde die Java-Beans die Siemens mitliefert aber alles andere als schön. Und wenn du dir eigene bauen musst wird es, vor allem ohne tiefergehende Java-Kenntnisse, schwer und aufwändig.
> Außerdem ist ein IT-CP nochmal ein ganzes Stück teuerer als ein Lean-CP.
> 
> Günstigste Lösung wäre wohl eine VB Anwendung (z.B. mit Libnodave) zu schreiben, und sich dann über einen VPN-Tunnel in das Anlagennetz einzuwählen. Wenn du einen Informatiker zur Hand hast sollte das für diesen kein größeres Problem darstellen.




Hier ist das im ersten Teil ja auch mit einem IT Modul beschreiben wenn ich das richtig erkannt habe. 
Die zweite Lösung wäre ein Lean CP Modul zu verwenden das meine SPS mit dem Intranet verbindet und mit einer VB Anwendung (woher bekomme ich die befehle die ich einbinden muss ich arbeite mit Visual Basic?) die ich Programmieren muss, aus dem Intranet oder mit hilfe eines VPN Tunnels vom Internet aus kann ich dann meine SPS steuern. Habe ich das so richtig verstanden?


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (23 Februar 2009)

sonic_229 schrieb:


> Hier ist das im ersten Teil ja auch mit einem IT Modul beschreiben wenn ich das richtig erkannt habe.
> Die zweite Lösung wäre ein Lean CP Modul zu verwenden das meine SPS mit dem Intranet verbindet und mit einer VB Anwendung (woher bekomme ich die befehle die ich einbinden muss ich arbeite mit Visual Basic?) die ich Programmieren muss, aus dem Intranet oder mit hilfe eines VPN Tunnels vom Internet aus kann ich dann meine SPS steuern. Habe ich das so richtig verstanden?



Der IT-CP beinhalter im Gegensatz zu den anderen Ethernet-CPs u.a. einen Webserver. Das heißt auf diesem Webserver ist dann eine HTML-Seite hinterlegt die bei Aufruf ein Java-Applet lädt. Dieses Java-Applet kommuniziert dann mit der SPS und holt/schreibt die im Bild angezeigten Daten.
Spidercontrol ist für Siemens nicht unbedingt die beste Lösung, da du hier auch den teureren IT-CP benötigst. Spidercontrol ist nur komfortabler beim Bilder zusammenklicken, du kannst das aber auch mit den Siemens Sachen machen (wenn es nicht umfangreich wird).

Der VPN-Tunnel ist erstmal für die Funktion direkt gar nicht notwendig. Nur dass dann jeder von außen deine Anlage steuern könnte. Das will man aber nicht, darum musst du dein SPS-Netz gegen fremden Zugriff schützen.
Dein Fernzugriffsrechner verbindet sich dann mit dem VPN-Router auf deiner Anlage und ist nachher mehr oder weniger direkt im lokalen Netz.

Wenn du das mit libnodave machen möchtest, findest du unter http://libnodave.sourceforge.net/ das Projekt auch mit VB Beispielen.


----------



## sonic_229 (23 Februar 2009)

Also das mit dem IT-CP habe ich jetzt verstanden danke noch mal der Erklärung. Aber wie das mit dem [FONT=&quot]Lean CP Modul geht ist mir noch nicht klar. Ist es so wie ich es schon einmal beschreiben habe. Das Lean Modul verbindet meine SPS mit dem Intranet und dann kann ich mit einer in z.B. in Visual Basic geschriebenen Software meine Anlage steuern, in Google habe ich leider nichts richtiges zu diesem Thema gefunden. [/FONT]


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (23 Februar 2009)

Mit dem Lean-CP funktioniert das genauso wie wen Leitsystem (WinCC, WinCCflexible, etc.) mit der SPS kommuniziert.
In deiner VB-Anwendung programmierst du z.B. eine Anfrage von DB100, DBW0 an die SPS, und diese schickt dir die Daten an dieser Adresse zurück.

Bei dem IT-CP läuft das prinzipiell genauso, nur dass dort die Datenabfrage in der Java-Anwendung geschrieben ist und imho alles über Port 80 läuft. Gleiches gilt auch für Spidercontrol.
Die S7-Kommunikation deiner VB-Anwendung würde über Port 102 laufen.


----------



## sonic_229 (23 Februar 2009)

[FONT=&quot]Also dann könnte ich ja auch gleich mit wincc arbeiten und meine Anlage aus dem Intranet steuern und wenn ich es brauche kann ich ja noch über vpn aus dem Internet die Anlage steuern. Ich denke das ist nach allem was ich gelesen habe das Beste und koste günstigste. Denn ob ich die Steuerung mit VB oder WinCC über [/FONT]Lean-CP steuere ist doch egal mur mit WinCC ist es denke ich einfacher. Was bei VB besser ist das der Editor günstiger ist.


----------



## zotos (23 Februar 2009)

Was wird das für ein Monster? 
Rechnet da mal die Entwicklungssoftware, Hardware und Mannstunden zusammen.

Ich weis das die Frage im Simatic Unterforum steht aber ich würde da zu einer Wago 750-841 greifen und gut ist.


----------



## MSB (23 Februar 2009)

zotos schrieb:


> Was wird das für ein Monster?
> Rechnet da mal die Entwicklungssoftware, Hardware und Mannstunden zusammen.
> 
> Ich weis das die Frage im Simatic Unterforum steht aber ich würde da zu einer Wago 750-841 greifen und gut ist.



Dazu bliebe vor allem auch zu sagen, das da die gesamte Wago-Hardware vermutlich einen Bruchteil des IT-CP's kosten dürfte ...

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## sonic_229 (23 Februar 2009)

Also ich bin für jeden Vorschlag zu haben, was man so machen kann. Bei Siemens kenne ich mich an besten aus. Am Ende wird der Kunde entscheiden was er will. Kann mir jemand sagen, was das so kosten wenn ich eine CPU 300 16 Ein und 16 Ausgängen und dem Lean-CP Modul brauche und natürlich die komplette Software also Wincc und Simatic oder was ich sonst noch so brauche?


----------



## sonic_229 (23 Februar 2009)

Hey ich habe das Programm SPS VISU gefunden, kann man mit diesem Programm auch eine Bedieneroberfläche erzeugen die dann meine Anlage steuert so wie mit WinCC oder ist das Programm nur zum Testen der Anlage.


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (23 Februar 2009)

sonic_229 schrieb:


> Also ich bin für jeden Vorschlag zu haben, was man so machen kann. Bei Siemens kenne ich mich an besten aus. Am Ende wird der Kunde entscheiden was er will. Kann mir jemand sagen, was das so kosten wenn ich eine CPU 300 16 Ein und 16 Ausgängen und dem Lean-CP Modul brauche und natürlich die komplette Software also Wincc und Simatic oder was ich sonst noch so brauche?



Hallo,

für die Fernwartung einer Siemens über Internet würde ich das *mbNET* 
von MB Connect Line nehmen, hat MPI/PROFIBUS an Bord und ermöglicht 
die einfache Einrichtung von VPN-Verbindungen. Weiter hat es noch
einen LAN-Anschluss und eine serielle Schnittstelle für weitere Geräte.

Der Zugriff über Internet erfolgt ganz normal mit der Siemens-Software,
ohne Zusatzhard- oder Software.


----------



## o_prang (23 Februar 2009)

Hi sonic,

ich muss meine Vorrednern zustimmen die der Meinung sind, dass Du Dich gerade tierisch verrennst.
Die Lösung mit einem CP, Winccflex und den Geschichten ist ersten ein riesen Aufwand zu projektieren, zweites wird es richtig teuer. Du musst die CP bezahlen, Winccflex Projektierung, Winccflex Runtime... 3000€ sind da ganz schnell weg.
Schau ma hier: http://www.wachendorff.de/wp/VPN-Routing-Breitband-Fernwartung-Gateway-Fernsteuerung-eWON2005CD.html
Das eWON2005 hat alles was Du brauchst. Eine MPI für an die S7. Eine WAN SChnittstelle für ins Internet zum Fernwarten. Und Du kannst HTML Seiten entwickeln und auf dem Gerät hinterlegen. Dann kannst Du mit jedem PC die SPS fernsteuern. 
Dann hast Du nur ein Gerät ohne zusätzliche Software-Kosten.


----------



## maxi (23 Februar 2009)

Hallo,

habe auch gerade Das hier gefunden:

SIPLUS RIC IEC on S7


----------



## sonic_229 (23 Februar 2009)

Gerhard Bäurle schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> für die Fernwartung einer Siemens über Internet würde ich das *mbNET*
> von MB Connect Line nehmen, hat MPI/PROFIBUS an Bord und ermöglicht
> ...




Ich möchte die Förderanlage nicht nur warten, die bedienung der Anlage soll über das IntRanet laufen von einem PC und ich möchte auch bei Fehlern über das IntErnet auf die Anlage zugreifen. Kann ich das auch mit mbNET manch?


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (23 Februar 2009)

sonic_229 schrieb:


> Ich möchte die Förderanlage nicht nur warten, die bedienung der Anlage soll über das Intranet laufen von einem PC und ich möchte auch bei Fehlern auf die Anlage zugreifen. Kann ich das auch mit mbNET manch?



Ja, die VPN-Verbindung ist ja wie eine "normale" Netzwerkverbindung.
Du kannst über die Verbindung mit STEP 7 oder mit einer BDE-Software 
oder mit einer Visualisierung auf die Steuerung zugreifen und Daten 
lesen und schreiben.

Wichtig ist eben der Zugriffsschutz über Firewall und die Übertragung 
der Daten über eine gesicherte VPN-Verbindung. Das wird einmal ein-
gerichtet (einmal am mbNET, einmal pro PC bzw. VPN-Client, der darauf 
zugreifen will) und dann ist es für die jeweils kommunizierende Endgeräte 
eine transparente TCP/IP-Verbindung.


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (23 Februar 2009)

Hallo, 

ich habe das Ganz nochmals kurz überflogen, noch ein paar Gedanken:

Wenn es darum geht, die S7 von einem PC aus zu bedienen ist WinCC 
eine Möglichkeit. 

Eine andere ist, das mit einer eigenen Applikation zu machen, die Du
mit VB, Delphi oder C# erstellst. Um aber mit einer der PC-Programmier-
sprachen überhaupt mit einer S7 Daten austauschen zu können, 
musst Du das S7-Protokoll (hier TCP/IP) einbauen. Das geht über 
entsprechende Bibliotheken (s7-Protokoll-Treiber) wie dem schon 
erwähnten libnodave (Open Source) oder mit einer kommerziellen 
Varianten wie Aglink (deltalogic) oder Prodave (Siemens). Das hat 
mit Internet noch gar nichts zu tun, sondern rein mit dem Daten-
zugriff zwischen der MPI-Schnittstelle der S7 und dem PC über 
TCP/IP.

Mit der SPS VISU fängst Du m. E. nichts an, da das eher eine 
Prozess-Simulation ist. Von MHJ gibt es aber auch einen S7-Treiber
ComDrv ähnlich dem oben erwähnten Aglink.


----------



## Question_mark (23 Februar 2009)

*Etwas Geduld ist bei Java nötig ..*

Hallo,



			
				Thomas_v2.1 schrieb:
			
		

> Dieses Java-Applet kommuniziert dann mit der SPS und holt/schreibt die im Bild angezeigten Daten.



Geht im Prinzip, man darf nur nicht erwarten, dass dieses holen/schreiben mit Java-Applets besonders schnell passiert. Da braucht man schon ein bißchen Geduld 

Gruß

Question_mark


----------



## sonic_229 (23 Februar 2009)

Gerhard Bäurle schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Aber bei beiden Lösungen muss ich ein Modul einbauen das meine SPS mit dem Intranet verbindet z.B. mbNET oder Lean-CP, wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe. Ich denke das mit WinCC ist die Beste Lösung für mich da ich ja auch noch nicht sehr erfahren in der ganzen sache bin.


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (24 Februar 2009)

sonic_229 schrieb:


> Aber bei beiden Lösungen muss ich ein Modul einbauen das meine SPS mit dem Intranet verbindet z.B. mbNET oder Lean-CP, wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe. Ich denke das mit WinCC ist die Beste Lösung für mich da ich ja auch noch nicht sehr erfahren in der ganzen sache bin.



Wenn Du über Ethernet auf die S7 kommen willst, auch von WinCC aus, brauchst Du 
doch immer eine CP bzw. irgend eine Art von Umsetzer.

Und Ethernet ist Voraussetzung für Intranet/Internet.


----------



## sonic_229 (24 Februar 2009)

Ah Prinzip Veratanden nur die Begriffe sind noch unklar aber jetzt geht es.


----------



## sonic_229 (24 Februar 2009)

Hey, ich muss für die Anlage noch einen Schaltplan zeichen, könnt ihr mir ein Programm empfehlen mit dem ich das machen kann also für Schalter, Schütze und u.s.w.


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (24 Februar 2009)

Hallo,

*WSCAD* hat einen guten Ruf, gibt aber auch andere.

Kannst ja mal Deine konkrete Aufgabenstellung *hier* reinstellen,
dann kommst Du sicher ein paar gute Tipps.


----------



## Backdoor (27 Februar 2009)

Hallo erstmal 

Also wieso eigentlich übers Inet?
Du willst wenn ich das richtig deute ja nur die Anlage über ne VIS 
steuern, oder?
Was hast du da für eine Strecke die du bewältigen musst?
Oder musst du dich da auch online drauf wählen können?


----------



## Backdoor (27 Februar 2009)

EPlan ist jut


----------

